# Riding waterfalls



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Got out today into the torrential rain and was confronted with small rivers and teny tiny waterfalls running down the track. It was Oh for Awesome!

Show me your wet weather riding antics.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Where is the forest?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nz


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought the terrain looked a little different from States stuff. I’ve heard it’s beautiful there.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Back when I was a racer, I recall a mud race mantra which was “ride where the water is flowing” because you knew it was likely firm underneath. All in all though I am not a fan of mud riding, it takes a big toll on bike, rider and trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

You'll get electrocuted riding your Ebike down that waterfall


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

lotusdriver said:


> You'll get electrocuted riding your Ebike down that waterfall


I dont have an e bike.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

plummet said:


> I dont have an e bike.


Have a look at the forum you're posting in


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Great photos though.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Photographer caught me at the perfect moment in an early season race a few years ago. The air temperature was about 28 degrees and when I got back to the start/finish my clothes were frozen solid. Needless to say I DNF'd that day.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

speedygz said:


> Have a look at the forum you're posting in


Doh!

Can admins change that? doesn't look like I can?


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't worry about it, the photos are worth viewing whichever section of the forum they are in.
l guess you could always re post them elsewhere if you wanted to.


----------

